# New critique on 6 year old saddlebred



## ApolloRider (Feb 14, 2013)

My phone ran out of battery and this was the only usable photo I got! Will get more again 


Thanks for the input if this one photo works.


----------



## ApolloRider (Feb 14, 2013)

A few months old.. 
He was still on stall rest for a nail through his coffin bone in this photo.. He was getting his daily walk so he was a little excited and not exactly wanting to stand still..


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

he may not be standing quite right in that photo. it looks like he may be a bit shifted back ward, with his front legs a bit camped under him, more than what is a more natural stance for such a long backed horse.

he's handsome, and typey. his legs have good bone, short canons front and back, long, upright pasterns, a tiny bit back at the knee. short , upright hip, and a bit weak in the coupling.

his neck is under developed muscularly, with a bit more development on the underside, which can be indicative of him giraffing his head, and maybe pulling against the bit, or you pulling back on the reins and him bracing against that.

with good riding, he will muscle up and show to his full , handsome potential.

nice shoulder with good heart depth and good angle and open point of sholder.


----------



## ApolloRider (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks Tiny!
I do sometimes pullback on the reins! I'm working on it in my lessons. 

I do know he is under muscled.. He's been through a lot since his injury and now we are in a good spot and we can pick up training again. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

he's got a ton of potential. these photos will serve as wonderful references for a comparision to what he will look like at the end of this summer.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Yes, updates later in the year on this nice looking horse.


----------



## 4hoofbeat (Jun 27, 2013)

He's a really nice looking Saddlebred!


----------



## ApolloRider (Feb 14, 2013)

A few more from today


----------



## ApolloRider (Feb 14, 2013)

Been working on muscling up. He has finally started to grow out of his gangly teen stage and he's gained a little weight.

Tell me what you think of how we've done over the summer thus far!


----------



## ApolloRider (Feb 14, 2013)

Been working ALOT on his neck and learning to collect. All of which has been with a surcingle(spelling?)

We've started using a bit and he doesn't pull away so hopefully his neck is getting better.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

ApolloRider said:


> Been working on muscling up. He has finally started to grow out of his gangly teen stage and he's gained a little weight.
> 
> Tell me what you think of how we've done over the summer thus far!


I can see the muscling as compared to your previous posts.
Your best conformation photo is the next to last (above). He looks better in this photo than any of the others you have posted. Here is what I see. I like his topline, nice, strong back, neck ties in nicely, and this photo shows his head off better than the rest of them do.
His faults are in his back legs. They are a little bit too straight, and the back cannon bones bones are a little bit too long. They should match the front cannon bones and be about level. like this:
http://www.americansaddlebredsporth...content/uploads/2012/02/preferredproperty.jpg
Straighter back legs do not allow for as much spring and make for a bouncier trot.
Still, we KNOW that conformation faults don't necessarily translate to inabilities, bc the Horse doesn't know he has them!! LOL
I don't consider muscling when I am looking at conformation.
He seems like a really nice guy!


----------



## ApolloRider (Feb 14, 2013)

He does have a bouncier trot! His canter is wonderful we've only cantered a handful of times though. 

I haven't ever jumped and its not anything in trying to pursue but he should be fine going over smaller obstacles on trails right? Luckily he's tall enough to step over most anything )


----------



## saddlebred99 (Feb 19, 2015)

Love his coloring! Its not very often that we see a saddlebred in Virginia with a different color besides chestnut, bay, and black. His neck is nice and his hind end is desireable. What discipline are you riding him in? Lovely boy over all  My saddlebreds all have springs in their legs and will jump just about anything you put in front of them! They may not have desireable form over jumps but you better know that their hooves aren't touching whatever it is they're jumping!! lol gotta love saddlebreds though, right? haha best of luck with your guy


----------



## ApolloRider (Feb 14, 2013)

We mostly ride English, but sometimes I throw the western on and mess around. I am taking dressage lessons but we are in the very early stages. Still working on the basic foundation. 
He prefers the English saddle over the western and you can tell he's just meant to be English.

We probably won't ever do anything in any shows both he and I like trails a lot more than being in an arena.

He's a wonderful boy with a great personality. He's definitely got some spring. I've seen him free jump fences that were around 4 feet tall and not even hesitate. 
Thank goodness he doesn't try to escape!


----------

